# debiera haber / tendría que haber



## hfpardue

Hola a todos.  Estoy intentando traducir la frase siguiente al castellano, pero no sé si mis traducciones son buenas.

"I told myself just the other day that last year I should have finished school."

Mi intento:  Me dije justamente el otro día que el año pasado debiera haber acabado mis estudios.

También yo diría: Me dije justamente el otro día que el año pasado tendría que haber acabado mis estudios.

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Ivy29

hfpardue said:


> Hola a todos. Estoy intentando traducir la frase siguiente al castellano, pero no sé si mis traducciones son buenas.
> 
> "I told myself just the other day that last year I should have finished school."
> 
> Mi intento: Me dije justamente el otro día que el año pasado debiera haber acabado mis estudios.
> 
> También yo diría: Me dije justamente el otro día que el año pasado tendría que haber acabado mis estudios.
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?


 
Justo me dije el otro día que el año *pasado debería haber terminado* mis estudios. ( future from the past).

Tener que = I have to.

Ivy29


----------



## hfpardue

Muchas gracias Ivy29.  ¿Cómo suena "debiera haber"?


----------



## bmxican47

¿Cuál el la razón por la que quieres utilizar el subjuntivo aquí? A mi me suena raro y no creo que se diga mucho. Lo que a mi me parece más natural es...

"I told myself just the other day that last year I should have finished school.

Justo el otro día me dije a mi mismo que el año pasado ya tenía que haber acabado la carrera. 


Ya me estoy acordando del rollo de "tener que" y "deber", pero me parece que así suena más natural.


----------



## hfpardue

bmxican47 said:


> ¿Cuál el la razón por la que quieres utilizar el subjuntivo aquí? A mi me suena raro y no creo que se diga mucho. Lo que a mi me parece más natural es...
> 
> "I told myself just the other day that last year I should have finished school.
> 
> Justo el otro día me dije a mi mismo que el año pasado ya tenía que haber acabado la carrera.
> 
> 
> Ya me estoy acordando del rollo de "tener que" y "deber", pero me parece que así suena más natural.



Una amiga española me dijo que _debiera haber_ funcionaría en esa frase y es por culpa de ella que lo utilicé.   Sin embargo, debe estar incorrecto ya que ustedes me dicen que lo está.  Me gusta mucho usar _debería haber.  _También, me gusta _tenía que haber_, pero sigo sin entender. No alcanzo a entender por qué se usa _tenía_ en lugar de _tendría_?


----------



## bmxican47

Hombre no lo eches a perder por mi culpa. Yo no digo que no esté bien, sino que a mi me suena raro. Vamos a ver lo que opinan los demás también.


----------



## Ynez

hfpardue said:


> "I told myself just the other day that last year I should have finished school."
> 
> Mi intento:  Me dije justamente el otro día que el año pasado debiera haber acabado mis estudios.
> 
> También yo diría: Me dije justamente el otro día que el año pasado tendría que haber acabado mis estudios.



Seguro que a todos los que leemos el tema se nos ocurre una manera diferente de expresar tu frase, así que ante todo quiero decirte que tus opciones son las dos correctas, perfectas y se entienden con total claridad.


Yo personalmente no uso "debiera", pero habrá millones que usen esa palabra.

Yo también voy a proponerte dos más (a ver si conseguimos liarte  ) :

Justo el otro día, me dije a mí mismo que el año pasado debería haber acabado los estudios.

Hace solo unos días, me dije a mí mismo que el año pasado tendría que haber acabado mis estudios.


----------



## Ivy29

hfpardue said:


> Muchas gracias Ivy29. ¿Cómo suena "debiera haber"?


 
Differente shades of probabilities and possibilities
*Debería haber terminado* ( here the speaker is engaged with the probability)
*Debiera haber terminado* ( Here the speaker is neutre) 

*(Something that's real but isn't finished*) here the probabilities are working upon a fact)
Debiste haber terminado
Debía haber terminado ( el debía haber terminado el trabajo que empezó ayer). Tu debiste haber acabado el dibujo que empezamos ayer. 

We have to recall that the protasis in subjunctive type 3 alternates with Pluperfect subjunctive and perfect conditional in the apodosis ( hubiera cantado> habría cantado)

Ivy29


----------



## Ynez

He estado pensado que creo que sí que uso "debiera" en muchas ocasiones al hablar, pero es de esas palabras que no uso en legunaje escrito porque me aferro a los usos de los que estoy más segura, como "debería".


----------



## Ynez

¿Has visto lo que se dice en este hilo?:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=104807

La explicación de gvergara parece que tiene sentido.


----------



## Ivy29

bmxican47 said:


> ¿Cuál el la razón por la que quieres utilizar el subjuntivo aquí? A mi me suena raro y no creo que se diga mucho. Lo que a mi me parece más natural es...
> 
> "I told myself just the other day that last year I should have finished school.
> 
> Justo el otro día me dije a mi mismo que el año pasado ya tenía que haber acabado la carrera.
> 
> 
> Ya me estoy acordando del rollo de "tener que" y "deber", pero me parece que así suena más natural.


 

*We have to differentiate :*
*Tener que*. ( obligation with an external pressure with implied threaten)
*Deber que* ( it has the connotation of a duty as the studying)

Ivy29


----------



## bmxican47

Ivy29 said:


> *We have to differentiate :*
> *Tener que*. ( obligation with an external pressure with implied threaten)
> *Deber que* ( it has the connotation of a duty as the studying)
> 
> Ivy29



Ivy29, estoy de acuerdo. El problema, por lo menos para mí, surge del hecho de poder interpretar obligación, tanto interna como externa, de una frase como  "I should have finished school". Aunque supongo que va en contra de lo que enseñan los libros, en contextos distintos la obligación y de dónde viene puede variar. Me explico...

I should have thrown the trash. (me siento culpable por no haberla tirado: obligación interna)

ahora en otro contexto...llego a casa y no he tirado la basura...me regaña mi madre y me dice "What did I tell you to do?" y bajo la cabeza y contesto

I should have thrown the trash (aquí, para mí, a pesar de lo que yo diga la obligación viene de mi madre.)

Ufff...no sé si he podido expresar bien lo que estaba pensando. ¿os explica algo?


Por eso he dicho que la clave está en el contexto. A fin de cuentas la persona que ha dicho la frase será la que mejor la puede traducir! jaja. ¿Opiniones?


----------



## Ivy29

bmxican47 said:


> Ivy29, estoy de acuerdo. El problema, por lo menos para mí, surge del hecho de poder interpretar obligación, tanto interna como externa, de una frase como "I should have finished school". Aunque supongo que va en contra de lo que enseñan los libros, en contextos distintos la obligación y de dónde viene puede variar. Me explico...
> 
> I should have thrown the trash. (me siento culpable por no haberla tirado: obligación interna)
> 
> ahora en otro contexto...llego a casa y no he tirado la basura...me regaña mi madre y me dice "What did I tell you to do?" y bajo la cabeza y contesto
> 
> I should have thrown the trash (aquí, para mí, a pesar de lo que yo diga la obligación viene de mi madre.)
> 
> Ufff...no sé si he podido expresar bien lo que estaba pensando. ¿os explica algo?
> 
> 
> Por eso he dicho que la clave está en el contexto. A fin de cuentas la persona que ha dicho la frase será la que mejor la puede traducir! jaja. ¿Opiniones?


 
*El contexto es importante* y si es una construcción 'condicional'. Cuando tu dices : I should have thrown the trash, es una situación que debiste hacer y no la hiciste, I had to throw the trash but I didnt do it the implication is that probably your mother would not let you have the car for the weekend. ( Punishment).

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *We have to differentiate :*
> *Tener que*. ( obligation with an external pressure with implied threaten)
> *Deber que* ( it has the connotation of a duty as the studying)
> 
> Ivy29



As you all know, given my input to the other recent 'deber' versus 'tener que' thread, I think it's very important, in translating to make very sure of the context and then use the 'very best' verb in the target language. Many natives have told us that 'deber' and 'tener que' for them are nearly interchangeable in certain contexts. But I have to agree with Ivy29 here that there is a difference and that difference comes very much alive in sentences like this one. When a person is talking to himself and regretting something he didn't finish it would be very strange for an English speaker to use the 'have to' modal. It is definitely 'should have'. So in the Spanish it would seem that 'deber' is better -- though I have to agree that the sentence has no Subjunctive trigger so 'debiera' is not needed unless it is a substitute for 'debería', which the RAE tells us is often the case in the spoken language like 'hubiera' for 'habría' and 'quisiera' for 'querría', etc. 

There is one exception to the 'deber' versus 'tener que' separation and I think Hfpardue shows the one exception which is 'tener que' in the conditional -- which is the "softest" tener que you can make. I believe and have heard in my own experience that 'tendría que' is pretty close to 'debería' in the semantics. But it's still "tener que" which = 'have to'. "Tendría que" though in this sentence is grammatically in the wrong tense to push to the past though -- so if we're going to use a conditional of 'tener que' in this sentence we'd need to say '...habría tenido que acabar'.

I think the 'debería haber acabado' is the most accurate translation for this sentence.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *El contexto es importante* y si es una construcción 'condicional'. Cuando tu dices : I should have thrown the trash, es una situación que debiste hacer y no la hiciste, I had to throw the trash but I didnt do it the implication is that probably your mother would not let you have the car for the weekend. ( Punishment).


I completely agree. But, as in your own spanish sentence there, is there any reason why  'debí acabar' wouldn't work in the original sentence?


----------



## hfpardue

Muchas gracias Ivy29, bmxican47, Ynez y NewdestinyX. Creo que estoy aprendiendo. A propósito, para decir _tirar a la basura_, solemos decir "to throw away". Queda un poco mejor así.  Además, para decir _tirar la basura_, solemos decir _to throw away the trash_.


----------



## bmxican47

NewdestinyX said:


> As you all know, given my input to the other recent 'deber' versus 'tener que' thread, I think it's very important, in translating to make very sure of the context and then use the 'very best' verb in the target language. Many natives have told us that 'deber' and 'tener que' for them are nearly interchangeable in certain contexts. But I have to agree with Ivy29 here that there is a difference and that difference comes very much alive in sentences like this one. When a person is talking to himself and regretting something he didn't finish it would be very strange for an English speaker to use the 'have to' modal. It is definitely 'should have'. So in the Spanish it would seem that 'deber' is better -- though I have to agree that the sentence has no Subjunctive trigger so 'debiera' is not needed unless it is a substitute for 'debería', which the RAE tells us is often the case in the spoken language like 'hubiera' for 'habría' and 'quisiera' for 'querría', etc.
> 
> There is one exception to the 'deber' versus 'tener que' separation and I think Hfpardue shows the one exception which is 'tener que' in the conditional -- which is the "softest" tener que you can make. I believe and have heard in my own experience that 'tendría que' is pretty close to 'debería' in the semantics. But it's still "tener que" which = 'have to'. "Tendría que" though in this sentence is grammatically in the wrong tense to push to the past though -- so if we're going to use a conditional of 'tener que' in this sentence we'd need to say '...habría tenido que acabar'.
> 
> I think the 'debería haber acabado' is the most accurate translation for this sentence.




Lo que has dicho aquí es muy interesante. Coincido en que para muchos no hay mucha diferencia entre "tener que" y "deber", pero está claro que no se pueden confundir en inglés. A la hora de traducir de inglés a español hay más opciones dispuestas y puedes coger el verbo que te mole y más coincida con lo que quieras decir. 

No hay tanta libertad a la hora de traducir el texto de español al inglés debido al montón de diferencia entre "must" y "have to". En verdad, no me había dado cuenta de lo complicado que era el tema y este hilo junto al otro del otro día para mi han sido muy útiles. A lo mejor se los paso a mis alumnos. Gracias compañeros


----------



## Ynez

bmxican47, le vas a pasar toda esta teoría a tus alumnos, o es que Newdestiny y tú vais a pensar en algunos ejemplos para que los demás os podamos entender y dar la razón?

Si os referís a que "have to" no se utiliza en la forma de perfecto, vale.

La verdad es que ya estamos mezclando demasiados conceptos. En este hilo no se hablaba de cuáles eran las posibles opciones para decir esas frases en inglés, sino de cómo se podía traducir al español.

Luego, en el otro tema, hablamos de otras cosas...


----------



## bmxican47

Yo me refería a pasarles el enlace a mis alumnos porque les interesan estas cosas igual que a mi. ¿Querías ejemplos?


----------



## Ynez

bmxican47 said:


> Coincido en que para muchos no hay mucha diferencia entre "tener que" y "deber", pero está claro que no se pueden confundir en inglés. A la hora de traducir de inglés a español hay más opciones dispuestas y puedes coger el verbo que te mole y más coincida con lo que quieras decir.



Pues sí que estaría bien tener ejemplos de cuándo eso de arriba es verdad, excepto cuando simplemente esa forma no existe. Por ejemplo, la forma de perfecto de "have to", cualquier forma estrictamente de futuro de "must", o de cualquier otro auxiliar que tiene una forma fija.

Estábamos hablando de matices, así que los ejemplos deberían ser sobre cuándo puedes decir "I have to" en vez de "I must to" o viceversa, y en español no sucediera así. Porque eso es lo que he entendido con la flexibilidad. Creo que está claro que en inglés hay formas fijas que no admiten otro auxiliar precediendo.


----------



## bmxican47

Ynex,

A ver si me explico con algunos ejemplos...

1. I should have gone to the party.
 Debería haber ido a la fiesta.
 Tenía que haber ido a la fiesta. 
 Debía haber ido a la fiesta. 

Aquí propongo tres versiones de la frase en inglés. Hay que tener en cuenta que la frase puede interpretarse de varias maneras (I should have gone to the party, but didnt vs. I should have gone to the party instead of the library) distintas. En mi caso, si estoy hablando digo practicamente siempre "tenía que" pero si estoy escribiendo suelo optar por "debería" y obviamente el contexto tiene mucho que ver también. 

Ahora vamos a hacerlo al revés. Voy a escoger "debería" porque sí...por poneros un ejemplo

Debería haber ido a la fiesta. 

I should have gone to the party.

En verdad ni siquiera hace falta explicar mucho. La única opción válida que veo es "should have". No se puede decir "must have" sin cambiar el significado de la frase. (I must have gone to the party...en plan como si se te hubiera olvidado lo que hiciste anoche y te lo estuvieses explicando a ti mismo...I must have left my pants at home.)

Bueno, ahí lo tienes. Ingles a Español nos da 3 (en realidad hay más pero sólo he puesto 3) opciones, mientras Español a Inglés sólo ofrece uno sin que cambiemos lo que quiere decir la frase. Espero haberme explicado bien, a veces me distraigo con los ejemplos y cambio de tema.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I completely agree. But, as in your own spanish sentence there, is there any reason why 'debí acabar' wouldn't work in the original sentence?


 

It is important to know that conditional with a SINGLE verb the connotation is of probability and possibility, with two verbs the meaning is a future from the past:
Serían las doce ( one single verb= possibility)
*Dijo que volvería*. ( Future from the past).

The timing relations with the perfect conditional expresses a future in relation with a past action, but at the same time anterior to another past subjunctive action:

*Nos prometieron* (simple past) que cuando *volviésemos *(imperfect subjunctive) *habrían estudiado (=is future from the past 'nos prometieron') and (anterior to 'volviésemos').*

*The conditional sentences have :*

*Protasis the if clause. ( antecedent) ( concdicionante)*
*Apodosis the consequent clause (consequent). (condicionado)*

*It also very importan to realize semantically that a conditional towards the furture is a real Hypothetical conditional. And a conditional of the 'past' is really an asertive clause due to the fact that the hyupothesis is relsolved.*

*Si mis padres hubieran sido ricos yo habría estudiado en el extranjero ( this hypothesis is already solved (asertion) my parents are not rich and I didn't studied abroad.*

When you use the conditional you are making a supposition and asking the listener to accept this supposition in the protasis, and the consecuence or apodosis. 
Also in Spanish : *si eso es música yo soy Beethoven* ( hypothesis with indicative structure.

The protasis makes a predictive handling of the apodosis.
*Si hace sol iré a la playa, pero si no lo hace , iré de todos modos.*
*haga o no haga sol, iré a la playa*.

Ivy29


----------



## Ynez

bmxican47 said:


> 1. I should have gone to the party.
> Debería haber ido a la fiesta.
> Tenía que haber ido a la fiesta.
> Debía haber ido a la fiesta.



Muchas gracias por los ejemplos bmxican. Ya que dices que le vas a pasar el tema a tus alumnos, me voy a esforzar 

En general:

- El uso de "must", "have to" y "should" coinciden en español e inglés.
- Con las formas de perfecto, los de habla inglesa se pueden normalmente aferrar a la traducción literal, pero sabiendo que en español es posible utilizar otros verbos.
- Los de habla hispana tenemos que saber usar los auxiliares ingleses, que no admiten "ser auxiliados" y suelen tener un tiempo verbal fijo ("must" no es pasado, ni admite auxiliar precediendo).
- "must" en la forma de perfecto solo se utiliza con la idea de "deducción lógica", y "have to" no se utiliza con la forma de perfecto. Por tanto, si pensamos en español en una frase como "tenía que/tendría que/debía haber venido" habrá que ver que eso literalmente no se puede expresar en inglés de ningún modo...pero entonces podemos pensar que "debería haber venido" es la misma idea y en inglés sí se puede expresar= "he should have come".

Seguro que hay muchas más cosas a tener en cuenta, pero cuando la explicación es demasiado larga, lo mejor es no explicar mucho y simplemente practicar. A ver si hf nos pone más casos para seguir indagando


----------



## roanheads

A ver si puedo echar mis dos centavos al tema, desde este lado del charco. Para mí ( por lo menos ) " I should have finished "  equivale a " I ought to have finished " lo que traduce " debería haber terminado " y no " tenía que. ¿ Es que vosotros no usáis " ought to " nunca ? Creo que encaja muy bien con el verbo " deber "

¿Comentarios ?
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ynez

roanheads, para nosotros "should" y "ought to" son exactamente lo mismo = "debería".

Ahora hay que recordar que "should" excepcionalmente se puede encontrar en un uso (muchas veces formal) en inglés que en español se corresponde con un subjuntivo...Todo dependerá del nivel al que estamos enseñando el idioma. A unos chicos que tienen un bajo nivel de inglés es mejor ni mencionarles el uso de "should" subjuntivo, o decirlo muy de pasada, porque para ellos recordar que "should/ought to" significa "debería" ya es un mundo.

Pensándolo bien, los de habla inglesa sí que deben tener cuidado en estos casos, porque en español aquí no se puede decir "debería":

If you should come to my city, please tell me.

Si vinieras/vinieses/vienes a mi ciudad, dímelo por favor.

Para nosotros es fácil entender la frase, aunque veamos que ahí claramente no significa "debería", y como no es necesario, podemos decir en inglés:

If you come to my city, please tell me.


A un nivel avanzado de inglés/español, habrá que profundizar en todos los usos. Afortunadamente existen libros en inglés que tienen en cuenta todo esto y están pensados para extranjeros. En español no sé si hay buenas gramáticas pensadas para extranjeros.


----------



## Ynez

roanheads said:


> " I should have finished "  equivale a " I ought to have finished " lo que traduce " debería haber terminado " y no " tenía que.
> Saludos a todos.



He visto que me he enrollado y no he aclarado tu duda particular.

I should have finished = I ought to have finished

Debería haber terminado


PERO

En español también para esa misma frase podemos decir:

Tenía que haber terminado
Debía haber terminado
Tendría que haber terminado

y es lo mismo. Un gramático muy perfeccionista te podría decir "No, no, el uso concreto de blablabla...", pero para una persona normal todo eso en español significa lo mismo (siempre hablando en general y en el ejemplo concreto).


----------



## roanheads

Hola Ynes,
Muchas gracias por tus respuestas, siempre me gusta sacar los piensamientos a los castellano hablantes, y sobretodo si son ¡" profes" !
Entiendo muy bien lo que dices y claro, hay matices , que se suelen aceptar en el lenguaje diario.
Antes de irme, una cosita que más pueda complicar " should". La palabra " should " puede suponer obligación ( en el caso de " debería " ) y (en el caso de viniera,) " should " introduce un subjuntivo, así que "ojo" con " should "
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## el perro

Dear hfpardue,
My comment refers to the use of 'just the other day' and 'justamente el otro día'. In english it sounds natural, but in spanish it sounds to me as if it disrupts the sentence a little. In spanish I would put it at the beginning of the sentence so that the verb and the direct object of it are closer to each other.
Similarly, 'me dije' is not incorrect, but 'me dije a mi mismo/a' sounds more natural to me.


----------



## miguel07

Interesante lo que se lee aquí; ahora que me dicen de la forma pasiva del castellano se me presentan interrogantes a la hora de traducirlo al inglés; lástima no puedo ponerla como tema principal...
¿Cuál sería según ustedes sus respectivas traducciones? 
-El pollo *podrá ser *comido por Juan. 
-El pollo *podría ser *comido por Juan. 
-El pollo *puede ser *comido por Juan. 
-El pollo *podía ser* comido por Juan.

-El pollo *tendrá que ser *comido por Juan. 
-El pollo *tendría que ser *comido por Juan. 
-El pollo *tiene que ser *comido por Juan. 
-El pollo *tenía que ser* comido por Juan.

-El pollo *deberá ser *comido por Juan. 
-El pollo *debería ser *comido por Juan. 
-El pollo *debe de ser *comido por Juan. 
-El pollo *debía de ser* comido por Juan.

Creo que estas traducciones nos sacarán de dudas tanto para españoles e ingleses; así que sería interesante colaborar con sus respectivas traducciones...ya pondré las mías claro.
...Hoy por mí, mañana por tí.Thank friends!


----------



## roanheads

miguel07 said:


> Interesante lo que se lee aquí; ahora que me dicen de la forma pasiva del castellano se me presentan interrogantes a la hora de traducirlo al inglés; lástima no puedo ponerla como tema principal...
> ¿Cuál sería según ustedes sus respectivas traducciones?
> -El pollo *podrá ser *comido por Juan.
> -El pollo *podría ser *comido por Juan.
> -El pollo *puede ser *comido por Juan.
> -El pollo *podía ser* comido por Juan.
> 
> -El pollo *tendrá que ser *comido por Juan.
> -El pollo *tendría que ser *comido por Juan.
> -El pollo *tiene que ser *comido por Juan.
> -El pollo *tenía que ser* comido por Juan.
> 
> -El pollo *deberá ser *comido por Juan.
> -El pollo *debería ser *comido por Juan.
> -El pollo *debe de ser *comido por Juan.
> -El pollo *debía de ser* comido por Juan.
> 
> Creo que estas traducciones nos sacarán de dudas tanto para españoles e ingleses; así que sería interesante colaborar con sus respectivas traducciones...ya pondré las mías claro.
> ...Hoy por mí, mañana por tí.Thank friends!


 
Hola Miguel,
¡Ahora, el que quiere sacar los pensamientos eres tú !
Bueno, para definir los tiempos verbales en cuanto al verbo poder, lo que me llega es un poco voluminoso, y también hay que ponerlo claro , en estas frases de "poder " que se pueden entender de dos significados, o sea, que el pollo está en la condición adecuada para comerse, o Juan tiene la capacitad de comerlo ( o comerselo todo ).
A ver,-----" will be able to be eaten by Juan "
                 would be
                 can be
                  was able to be ( or could be )

Tener          " will have to be eaten by Juan "
                    would have to be
                    has to be
                    had to be.

deber           " must be eaten by Juan "
                    ought to be 

deber de         " deber " con " de " supone una suposición ( por lo menos ,así me lo enseñaron ) por cuanto lo siguiente,

                    " is supposed to be eaten by Juan "
                      was supposed to be

Bueno, Miguel, supongo que el mundo esté para caerme encima. Más vale que me ponga un casco ! Creo que es un tema bastante delicado o hasta ¡quisquilloso
Un saludo.


----------



## Ynez

roanheads, now that you've mentioned "supposed to", I want to go back to some sentences we were considering a while ago:


1. I should have gone to the party.
 Debería haber ido a la fiesta.
 Tenía que haber ido a la fiesta. 
 Debía haber ido a la fiesta. 
Tendría que haber ido a la fiesta


"supposed to" can have two different meanings, but one of them would allow us to express all those ideas, what do you think?

I was supposed to have gone to the party.


----------



## bmxican47

Ynez said:


> roanheads, now that you've mentioned "supposed to", I want to go back to some sentences we were considering a while ago:
> 
> 
> 1. I should have gone to the party.
> Debería haber ido a la fiesta.
> Tenía que haber ido a la fiesta.
> Debía haber ido a la fiesta.
> Tendría que haber ido a la fiesta
> 
> 
> "supposed to" can have two different meanings, but one of them would allow us to express all those ideas, what do you think?
> 
> I was supposed to have gone to the party.



Supposed to nos permite un montón de posibilidades más, creo yo. 

Se supone que tenía que haberme ido a la fiesta.  En verdad, no sé si aquí transmite la misma idea pero es lo que yo diría. 

...y luego empecemos con el rollo de "I would like to have had"

ya me está doliendo la cabeza!!


----------



## miguel07

Bueno, como se los prometí, aquí dejo mis respectivas traducciones
y que se levante la ola de correcciones si creen que es necesario.

**Veamos las conjugaciones con respecto a ''poder'':*
-El pollo *podrá ser *comido por Juan.(will be able to be)--->poder en futuro.NO:CAN
-El pollo *podría ser *comido por Juan.(would be able to be)--->poder en condicional
-El pollo *puede ser *comido por Juan. (can be.NO:MAY BE)--->poder tanto para el pollo por la condición o por el que se lo va a comer.
-El pollo *podía ser* comido por Juan.(could be/was able to be)--->poder en pasado por la condición del pollo o por el que se lo va a comer.

**Veamos las conjugaciones con respecto a ''tener'':*
-El pollo *tendrá que ser *comido por Juan.(will have to be)--->(obligación futura)*NO:MUST;recordamos que para su uso debería ser: deberá de*
-El pollo *te**ndría que ser* comido por Juan.(would have to be)--->(obligación en condicional,clausula ''if'')
-El pollo *tiene que ser *comido por Juan.(has to be/NO MUST)---> obligación presente.*NO MUST BE;su uso es cuando estamos seguros de que algo es verdad.*
-El pollo *tenía que ser* comido por Juan.(had to be)--->(obligación pasada)_*NO MUST; su pasado es had to.*_

**Veamos las conjugaciones con respecto a ''deber'':*
-El pollo *deberá ser *comido por Juan.(should/ought be)--->orden, uso futuro.
-El pollo *debería ser *comido por Juan.(should/ought be)--->consejo,opinión(se ve mucho en condicional)*NO WOULD;su uso en estos casos se limita al condicional con la terminación ''ría'' en español pero que pasa cuando los verbos afectados con esta definición son:deber(debería),poder(podría),tener(tendría)...tenemos que respetar el uso de los demás modales que cumplan esa función ya que por los demás verbos no hay problema.OJITO que en querría es would del verbo querer no olvidar.*
-El pollo *debe de ser *comido por Juan.(must be)--->obligación presente
*NO HAVE TO;porque nos expresamos con ''debe de''.*
-El pollo *debía de ser* comido por Juan.(had to)--->obligación pasada
*recuerda:debía=tenía=had to*


----------



## bmxican47

miguel07 said:


> Bueno, como se los prometí, aquí dejo mis respectivas traducciones
> y que se levante la ola de correcciones si creen que es necesario.
> 
> **Veamos las conjugaciones con respecto a ''poder'':*
> -El pollo *podrá ser *comido por Juan.(will be able to be)--->poder en futuro.NO:CAN
> -El pollo *podría ser *comido por Juan.(would be able to be)--->poder en condicional
> -El pollo *puede ser *comido por Juan. (can be.NO:MAY BE)--->poder tanto para el pollo por la condición o por el que se lo va a comer.
> -El pollo *podía ser* comido por Juan.(could be/was able to be)--->poder en pasado por la condición del pollo o por el que se lo va a comer.
> 
> **Veamos las conjugaciones con respecto a ''tener'':*
> -El pollo *tendrá que ser *comido por Juan.(will have to be)--->(obligación futura)*NO:MUST;recordamos que para su uso debería ser: deberá de*
> -El pollo *te**ndría que ser* comido por Juan.(would have to be)--->(obligación en condicional,clausula ''if'')
> -El pollo *tiene que ser *comido por Juan.(has to be/NO MUST)---> obligación presente.*NO MUST BE;su uso es cuando estamos seguros de que algo es verdad.*
> -El pollo *tenía que ser* comido por Juan.(had to be)--->(obligación pasada)_*NO MUST; su pasado es had to.*_
> 
> **Veamos las conjugaciones con respecto a ''deber'':*
> -El pollo *deberá ser *comido por Juan.(should/ought be)--->orden, uso futuro.
> -El pollo *debería ser *comido por Juan.(should/ought be)--->consejo,opinión(se ve mucho en condicional)*NO WOULD;su uso en estos casos se limita al condicional con la terminación ''ría'' en español pero que pasa cuando los verbos afectados con esta definición son:deber(debería),poder(podría),tener(tendría)...tenemos que respetar el uso de los demás modales que cumplan esa función ya que por los demás verbos no hay problema.OJITO que en querría es would del verbo querer no olvidar.*
> -El pollo *debe de ser *comido por Juan.(must be)--->obligación presente
> *NO HAVE TO;porque nos expresamos con ''debe de''.*
> -El pollo *debía de ser* comido por Juan.(had to)--->obligación pasada
> *recuerda:debía=tenía=had to*



La única cosa que se me ha ocurrido...

-El pollo podría ser comido por Juan.(would be able to be)

Poder en condicional a mi me da la idea de "could" y no would.


----------



## miguel07

*SEGUIMOS PREGUNTANDO EL USO DE LOS MODALES EN INGLÉS ¿no?*
Pienso que el estudio de los verbos modales debe ser completo y al no conocer una página donde se pueda analizar en todos los sentidos posibles, propongo mandar oraciones en todas sus conjugaciones de la misma manera que vengo haciendo para así analizarlas en ambos idiomas; así evitamos dar trabajo a la imaginación las clásicas preguntas de como sería si fuera con este modal o con el otro.
Recordemos que si mandamos oración por oración aparte de ser tedioso tendríamos que correr el riesgo de saber utilizar los verbos modales en aquella oración y correr el riesgo con otras similares que por alguna u otra gramática la traducción se vendría abajo ¡uf!, que triste pero es la realidad y siguimos cayendo en la redundancia de preguntar los mismo.

_*CORDIAL SALUDO.*_


----------



## roanheads

Ynez said:


> roanheads, now that you've mentioned "supposed to", I want to go back to some sentences we were considering a while ago:
> 
> 
> 1. I should have gone to the party.
> Debería haber ido a la fiesta.
> Tenía que haber ido a la fiesta.
> Debía haber ido a la fiesta.
> Tendría que haber ido a la fiesta
> 
> 
> "supposed to" can have two different meanings, but one of them would allow us to express all those ideas, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I was supposed to have gone to the party.


 
Hola Ynes,
No me gusta " Tendría que haber ido a la fiesta " . no me suena nada bien, pero sí los otros, yo diría que significan " I was supposed to have gone to the party."
Un saludo.


----------



## roanheads

miguelo7,
Creo que " debes " iniciar un nuevo hilo sobre el uso de los verbos modales en ambos idiomas, a ver lo que pase.
Un saludo


----------



## NewdestinyX

miguel07 said:


> Bueno, como se los prometí, aquí dejo mis respectivas traducciones
> y que se levante la ola de correcciones si creen que es necesario.
> 
> **Veamos las conjugaciones con respecto a ''poder'':*
> -El pollo *podrá ser *comido por Juan.(will be able to be)--->poder en futuro.NO:CAN
> -El pollo *podría ser *comido por Juan.(would be able to be)--->poder en condicional
> -El pollo *puede ser *comido por Juan. (can be.NO:MAY BE)--->poder tanto para el pollo por la condición o por el que se lo va a comer.
> -El pollo *podía ser* comido por Juan.(could be/was able to be)--->poder en pasado por la condición del pollo o por el que se lo va a comer.



Miguel -- como han dicho otros. Las reglas del foro no permiten que exploremos tal asunto enorme. ¿Todas las conjugaciones posibles con todos los verbos modales? Uuuf... Sugerería que empezásemos un hilo para cada uno: PODER, DEBER, TENER QUE, SABER, etc.

Así que he comenzado un hilo llamado: Traducciones de 'Poder' para que discutamos 'poder'. Y he puesto mis pensamientos sobre tus traducciones en ese hilo. Venga... allá. ;-)

Grant


----------



## hfpardue

¡Wau! Ustedes se han esforzado mucho para ayudarme. A la verdad les agradezco su tiempo. Lo que pretendo hacer es prestar atención a la gramática y hacer aún más caso a lo que se dice en la vida real. Dado que cada uno de ustedes vive en un país distinto o tal vez en el mismo país, pero en una zona diferente, el español se habla de maneras innumerables. Cada vez que viajo, trato de cambiar mi español para que suene como un nativo del país. Sin embargo, antes de cambiar mi español, tengo que saber un español internacional. Me parece que lo siguiente se entiende sin confusión en todas partes.

I should have gone to the party.
Debería haber ido a la fiesta.

"I told myself just the other day that last year I should have finished school."
Justamente el otro día, me dije a mí mismo que el año pasado debería haber terminado los estudios.

No voy a hablar de "tener" hasta darme cuenta de cómo hablan los nativos del país en que estoy. Nuevamente, gracias por contarme lo que te parece bien a ti y tu opinión sobre el asunto.


----------



## bmxican47

hfpardue said:


> ¡Wau! Ustedes se han esforzado mucho para ayudarme. A la verdad les agradezco su tiempo. Lo que pretendo hacer es prestar atención a la gramática y hacer aún más caso a lo que se dice en la vida real. Dado que cada uno de ustedes vive en un país distinto o tal vez en el mismo país, pero en una zona diferente, el español se habla de maneras innumerables. Cada vez que viajo, trato de cambiar mi español para que suene como un nativo del país. Sin embargo, antes de cambiar mi español, tengo que saber un español internacional. Me parece que lo siguiente se entiende sin confusión en todas partes.
> 
> I should have gone to the party.
> Debería haber ido a la fiesta.
> 
> "I told myself just the other day that last year I should have finished school."
> Justamente el otro día, me dije a mí mismo que el año pasado debería haber terminado los estudios.
> 
> No voy a hablar de "tener" hasta darme cuenta de cómo hablan los nativos del país en que estoy. Nuevamente, gracias por contarme lo que te parece bien a ti y tu opinión sobre el asunto.



¡Haces bien kiyo! Ahí llevas dos traducciones bastante buenas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

hfpardue said:


> Sin embargo, antes de cambiar mi español, tengo que saber un español internacional. Me parece que lo siguiente se entiende sin confusión en todas partes.
> 
> I should have gone to the party.
> Debería haber ido a la fiesta.
> 
> "I told myself just the other day that last year I should have finished school."
> Justamente el otro día, me dije a mí mismo que el año pasado debería haber terminado los estudios.



¡¡Bien, bien dicho, Hf!! Yo también llevo muchísimos años enseñando que entre 't•a•n•t•a•s' expresiones coloquiales y maneras de expresarse -- hay que aprender 'primero' un español *estándar *y como has dicho bien un español *internacional* y entonces y solo entonces se puede incorporar los modismos de una región o país específico. No obstante, sí hay algunos modísmos que se reconoce universalmente. Y creo que 'Hubiera + PP....' = '__ should have + PP...' es uno. Creo que tu ejemplo con: Debería haber + Pp es un poco más fuerte -- pero totalmente común. Cuando una persona quiere transmitir: "Darn it -- I really missed it didn't I" -- prefieren el con "Hubiera.." al menos en lo que oigo.

Regards,
Grant


----------



## naplb

Ynez said:


> _"Must" no es pasado, ni admite auxiliar precediendo..._
> ... _y "have to" no se utiliza con la forma de perfecto._



That's not quite correct, though.  _Must_ can be used for the past, even though the verb form doesn't change, and "have to" certainly can be used with the perfect.
For example,
Presente:       She looks really sick.  She must have eaten those oysters! (My guess)   /  She *has to* have eaten those oysters, there's no other explanation! (certainty)
Pasado:       She looked really sick.  She must have eaten those oysters! (My guess) /  She *had to *have eaten those oysters, there was no other explanation! (certainty)

Or, with "have to" itself in perfect:
She's so tired, poor thing.  She*'s had to* work every night this week. / She*'s been having to* work, over and over again, every night this week.
She was so tired, poor thing.  She*'d had to* work every night that week. / She*'d been having to* work, over and over again, every night that week.
And it's so unfair; she *shouldn't have had to* work every night.  Etc.

Speculation (past): She was still tired, she *must've had to* work every night that week. (My guess)
Here, I agree that "she *had to've* *had to* work every night that week, there's no other explanation!" (certainty) would not exist.  Not for any strict grammatical reason, but just because it sounds ridiculous.


----------

